# VG or PG Nic



## Zaber69 (3/9/18)

Hi Everyone, 

I want to try DIY mixing for the first time. I read up a bit and watched a few youtube vids
but im still not 100% sure whether to use PG or VG based Nic.. 

Is there a diffrence in taste, throat hit between the two?

I mainly vape 70/30 

Any advice will be appreciated.. 


Tnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

As a first timer, you'll want pg nic. Nice settles and separates, so it's much easier to use when it's in a pg base. Vg nic is exactly the same but its a real pita to shake a bottle of vg nic to mix itup before mixing. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/18)

As @veecee said. You still have to shake the PG Nic, but not nearly as vigorously as VG Nic. VG Nic is not a pleasure to work with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (3/9/18)

The only time you would need Vg nic is when

- you vape nic so high (12mg+) that the pg is not enough. Then you can use vg nic and retain the 70/30 ratio.
- you have a sensitivity to pg that require you to have a high vg in the juice.

Otherwise pg nic is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

Adephi said:


> The only time you would need Vg nic is when
> 
> - you vape nic so high (12mg+) that the pg is not enough. Then you can use vg nic and retain the 70/30 ratio.
> - you have a sensitivity to pg that require you to have a high vg in the juice.
> ...


Or when you want to mix nic salts, and the only suppliers locally stock it in vg. Then you have no other option.

I immediately mixed my 100mg 50ml vg nic salts into 50ml of pg, making it a 50mg 100ml 50/50 vg/pg bottle of nic salts, and so much easier to work with. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (3/9/18)

veecee said:


> Or when you want to mix nic salts, and the only suppliers locally stock it in vg. Then you have no other option.
> 
> I immediately mixed my 100mg 50ml vg nic salts into 50ml of pg, making it a 50mg 100ml 50/50 vg/pg bottle of nic salts, and so much easier to work with.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Agree.

But I will never suggest to a beginner to start with nic salts. That is purely for more advanced mixers. If you end up messing some nic fluid on your hands you will have a silver all the way to casualty. And myself like to do a bit of late night mixing with a glass of whiskey or wine next to me for some liquid inspiration will not be a good idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/9/18)

Zaber69 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to try DIY mixing for the first time. I read up a bit and watched a few youtube vids
> but im still not 100% sure whether to use PG or VG based Nic..
> ...



Just be aware, if you are using PG Nic, you might run into challenges of you mix smaller batches - depending on the volume of your concentrates. Ask @Steyn777 - he can vouch for that 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (4/9/18)

I only know VG nic, nothing wrong

just a stiff wrist from shaking ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/18)

Apparently VG nic is smoother than PG nic, but I have found the nic I buy from Clyrolinx this does not matter as their nic is awesome irrespective what it has as a base. There are times where VG nic is required, as mentioned above by @Adephi but my personal opinion is if you are entering the DIY arena for the first time go for PG nic as it is just so much easier to work with, or rather, you do not need to shake it until you are reminded why you do not miss bachelorhood anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zaber69 (4/9/18)

Thanks for the advice guys, very helpfull... think ill start of with the 48mg/100ml Gold Nic PG then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just be aware, if you are using PG Nic, you might run into challenges of you mix smaller batches - depending on the volume of your concentrates. Ask @Steyn777 - he can vouch for that
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Absolutely. I honestly don't think there is much to gain in VG only nicotine unless you have an PG allergy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee (4/9/18)

Zaber69 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, very helpfull... think ill start of with the 48mg/100ml Gold Nic PG then.


Good idea. Just remember to be careful with nicotine at high concentrates. Rather be cautious than sick, or worse.

Wear those gloves, and dont lick the utensils! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

